# Left Over Turkey (merged)



## letscook (Nov 6, 2006)

I made this dish and it was good . Comes from paula Dean
http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,1977,FOOD_9936_28829,00.html   I have made it twice and It would work good with turkey.  Also I used regluar rice the second time and was good.  If you don't like pimentoes I would use red pepper and saute it with the onions.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks!!  Think I'll try that one with Thanksgiving leftovers this year.  Only thing I'll probably change will be to sub Cream of Mushroom soup for the Cream of Celery (hubby is a big-time celery hater, so why torture him - lol!!!).


----------



## Constance (Nov 6, 2006)

Letscook, pimentoes ARE red peppers. They are heart-shaped and the flesh is very thick and meaty. They only difference is that they have been canned.
That's a good looking recipe...I actually have that saved in my recipe files, although I haven't tried it yet. 
Breezy, you could also substitute Cream of Chicken soup.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 6, 2006)

Constance, I think what she meant is that some people don't care for the canned/jarred pimientos.  I use both depending on what I'm making, but I do know that some people just don't like the taste/texture of the jarred red peppers, in which case in this recipe sauteeing fresh diced red peppers would work just as well.


----------



## letscook (Nov 6, 2006)

thats what i meant  -- I also think cooked broccoli or apparsgus  would be good in this.


----------



## Souffle (Nov 18, 2006)

*lower fat version?*



			
				letscook said:
			
		

> thats what i meant -- I also think cooked broccoli or apparsgus would be good in this.


 
Hi All,

I'm a newbie here. Looks like a great site!

I'm wondering if I could substitute something for all that mayo. I could use low fat. Has anyone tried it that way. And less cheese. Bless Paula. Everything is soooo good but sooo fattening. 

Thanks everyone.


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 18, 2006)

I think you could go with the low fat mayo - just not the no fat mayo.  You could also use the 2% cheese.  It wouldn't be as creamy but it would still work.

It's just plain hard to get a casserole on the healthy side!  LOL

My SIL uses Healthy Request "cream of" soups in her casseroles too.  That helps a little.

Welcome to the site.


----------



## amber (Nov 18, 2006)

As for leftovers, I saw this on foodnetwork this morning.  I love frittata's and this one uses leftover stuffing.

http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,1977,FOOD_9936_32347,00.html


----------



## college_cook (Nov 19, 2006)

Thanksgiving sandwich!  That's the only leftover you should ever eat after thanksgiving!  It's defintely one of my favorites, and I look forward to it every year, nearly as much as Thanksgiving itself.


----------



## Gretchen (Nov 19, 2006)

Constance said:
			
		

> Letscook, pimentoes ARE red peppers. They are heart-shaped and the flesh is very thick and meaty. They only difference is that they have been canned.
> That's a good looking recipe...I actually have that saved in my recipe files, although I haven't tried it yet.
> Breezy, you could also substitute Cream of Chicken soup.


 
I find a good bit of difference between pimentos and red peppers (as in red bell peppers). They (pimentos) are a different variety of red sweet peppers (as Constance said) and quite different in taste to me. 
We love pimento cheese--very popular in the south--and it is usually made with the canned pimentos. But it is SO good made with roasted red bell peppers also. Roasted red peppers are also available canned, of course.

http://www.foodsubs.com/Peppersw.html

I think the sauteed reds would be nice also.  I often think pimentos are added to dishes like this (VERY popular to do in the South--this is a Paula recipe) more for color than flavor.


----------



## FraidKnot (Nov 24, 2006)

*Leftover Turkey Ideas*

Don't know about you but I'm craving something really nice and spicy! Leftover turkey is oh so bland.  How about turkey enchiladas?

12 corn tortillas, heated until pliable (keep them warm wrapped in a hot towel)
3 c. cooked turkey, minced
8 oz. shredded pepperjack cheese
8 oz. shredded oxaca cheese
1/4 c. minced onion
1 cup sour cream
salt & pepper to taste
Green Chile sauce (below)

Chile Sauce:

Saute 2 cloves of garlic and one small minced onion in corn oil until translucent. Stir in 3 ounces chopped green chilis (you can buy this in a can) and salt to taste, about 1/2 tsp.  Add one cup water and 1 Tbs. flour and stir vigorously.  There you have your sauce.  Set it aside.

The Enchiladas:

Mix 1 cup of the chile sauce with the minced turkey.  Place a few spoonfuls of the mixture down the center of the warm corn tortillas.  Roll them up and place seam-side down in a baking dish.  Pour the remaining sauce over the tortillas and then top generously with the grated cheeses.  Bake at 350F for about 20 minutes.  Now top with dollops of sour cream if desired.  Return the enchiladas to the oven and bake another 10 minutes.

Happy Leftovers!

Fraidy


----------



## Shunka (Nov 24, 2006)

Looks great Fraidy!!! Thank you!!


----------



## lyndalou (Nov 24, 2006)

We like to have a kind of Sheperd"s Pie made with the turkey, gravy stuffing any vg and stuffing topped with mashed potatoes. Yummy.

Alas, we were at a friend's house, so no leftovers this year.


----------



## cookmex (Nov 24, 2006)

*Turkey Fluatas*

Try this with left over turkey.  

Turkey Fluatas

2 cups shredded cooked turkey
2/3 cup salsa
1/4 cup chopped green onions (or really finely minced yellow onion)
1 tsp cumin
vegetable oil
30 corn tortillas
2 cups shredded Monterey Jack cheese
guacamole, sour cream, olives and more salsa for dipping (as many or as few as you like)

Preheat oven to 400 degrees (F).

Mix together the turkey, salsa, onion and cumin.

Heat a skillet with enough oil to lightly cover the bottom.  Quickly fry each tortilla a few seconds on each side and set aside on paper towel.  Add more oil to the skillet as required until all the tortillas are heated.

Spoon about 1 tbsp of turkey mixture and 1 tbsp cheese down the center of each tortilla a roll tightly.  Place stuffed tortillas seam-side down on a baking sheet.

Bake for 15-18 minutes or until crisp.  Serve with guacamole, sour cream, olives and salsa for dipping.


----------



## AllenOK (Nov 24, 2006)

Here's a listing of what you can do with leftover turkey/chicken:

Turkey/Chicken Noodle/Rice Soup
Turkey/Chicken Enchiladas
Turkey/Chicken Sandwiches
Turkey/Chicken Tetrazzini
Hot Turkey/Chicken Sandwiches w/ gravy
Turkey/Chicken Tamales
Turkey/Chicken Tacos
Turkey/Chicken Pot Pie
Turkey/Chicken Jambalaya
Pulled BBQ sandwiches
Impossibly Easy Chicken and Broccoli Pie


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 24, 2006)

Turkey quesadillas
Turkey salad
Turkey omlets
Turkey burritos
Turkey ravioli
Turkey pot stickers
Turkey Caesar salad
Turkey and dumplings
Turkey stir fry
Tukey stock
Turkey and sausage gumbo


----------



## Loprraine (Nov 24, 2006)

Turkey and Cranberry Chutney fillo triangles.


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 24, 2006)

Turkey ravioli with bruised sage and toasted pine nuts
Turkey Katchatori
Turkey Fajitas
Turkey Soup
Sheppard's pie, with Turkey

My fave, turkey sandwich,open faced on white bread smothered in gravy


----------



## AllenOK (Nov 24, 2006)

I guess I ought to Turkey Tortilla Soup to my list.


----------



## YT2095 (Nov 24, 2006)

if you blitz the turkey in a blender with herbs and spices it`ll go to a sort of powder like mix, add enough egg to this to make it like a soft dough.
take a peice of this and roll it into a ball (golf ball size is good), push your finger into it half way to make a hollow, and then put in a small cube of frozen garlic and herb butter and seal it up well, then wrap it into a square of cling flim by placing it in the middle then bringing up the edges and twisting tightly so there`s no air trapped do this until the mix is gone.
then lay them all on a sheet of tin foil (single layer) and wrap them well.
place into boiling water for 20 mins.
when cool they will have set into shape and not burst.
these can then be pan fried until golden and served with whatever you like, Savory rice is nice


----------



## FraidKnot (Nov 24, 2006)

college_cook said:
			
		

> Thanksgiving sandwich!  That's the only leftover you should ever eat after thanksgiving!  It's defintely one of my favorites, and I look forward to it every year, nearly as much as Thanksgiving itself.



Called a Hot Brown, an open faced hot turkey sandwich created at The Brown Hotel:

http://www.brownhotel.com/hotbrown.php3

I'm not a fan of turkey but I'll eat this, you betcha!

Fraidy


----------



## karadekoolaid (Nov 24, 2006)

No-one added "Turkey Curry"; a must with left over turkey.


----------



## PytnPlace (Nov 24, 2006)

We can't break with tradition.  Everyone wants a turkey sandwich and turkey rice/noodle soup.  If there is anything left I make a pot pie using leftover veggies and gravy.


----------



## corazon (Nov 24, 2006)

We made really good turkey melts today.  We're planning on making green chile turkey enchiladas, probably tomorrow.


----------



## pipman (Nov 25, 2006)

college_cook said:
			
		

> Thanksgiving sandwich! That's the only leftover you should ever eat after thanksgiving! It's defintely one of my favorites, and I look forward to it every year, nearly as much as Thanksgiving itself.


 
I feel exactly the same way about the day after turkey sandwich, however this year my wife and I am on a BBQ kick so we did something a little diffrent.  I shreaded the leftover turkey and mixed in some Honey KC Masterpiece sauce and made some sandwiches like that.  It was pretty good, my wife actually liked it better than the pork version I made last week.


----------



## YT2095 (Nov 25, 2006)

similar to the turkey Kiev style I mentioned earlier in here, you could also use the blitzed up meat with herbs/spices (it comes out almost powdery) and add it to Wonton mix or make some sausages or even use it as a thickener or put it in with meat loaf mix, there`s a million and 1 ways you can hide it if you`re Really sick of turkey


----------

